# How many mantids can fit comfortably in a 20 gallon aquarium?



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 5, 2018)

How many mantids can fit comfortably in a 20 gallon aquarium? 

Like if I put dividers or if it's a communal species like Ghosts?

I am curious because I may have a 20 gallon coming my way this weekend and would like to put it to use...!


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Oct 5, 2018)

Is it the long or the high version?

My thoughts are to divide it (Mantid Condo).  Keep in mind the minimum space required for the species. 2x length wide x 2x length deep x 3 times length high.

A 20 gallon long you can add 2 dividers and have a total of 3 enclosures 10 inches wide x 12 inches deep x 12 inches high.  You could possibly put maybe 3 to 4 Ghosts in one, then different species or Male in one female in another of the other divisions.

There are a lot of possibilities if you willing to put a little work in.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 5, 2018)

Ok great thanks.

I'm not sure  if its long or high. I'll figure it out though! TY


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 5, 2018)

You can put several ghosts in there, or divide it, although I am not sure how you would do it. I think an aquarium looks nicer with ghost mantids communally, instead of dividers.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 8, 2018)

Well the 20 fell through but my brother and I may be making our own custom one. If it works out I'll post pictures.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2018)

Ok. I am sorry you couldn't get the 20 gal. it would be cool to make your own! I hope it works!

- MantisGirl13


----------

